# Rats vs Ferrets... Need input



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Alright, so... I've had ratties for a couple years now, love them to death. But I'm curious about ferrets.

Any owners of ferrets and rats have any input? What's the main differences between the two? Which would you rather pursue ownership of in the future? 

I do love my ratties but the hardship of losing them so quickly is becoming too difficult for me. I'm also having a really hard time finding breeders or rescues with rats... I refuse to buy them from the pet store for personal reasons.

I would be adopting a single ferret... What's the difference between genders? Does de-scenting them get rid of their smell, or is that something I'd have to live with? Do they make as good as companions as rats do?

Just tell me a little bit about your experiences with ferrets in contrast to rats. Thanks


----------



## littlematchstick (Apr 12, 2009)

I have personally owned both rats and ferrets. I have had 7 ferrets in my life and a total of 10 rats. After owning both- I definatley prefer rats (don't get me wrong- I loved my ferrets to death). The ferrets live on average 7-9 years..but they take a special kind of owner. If you buy them from a pet store (where you will likely be getting them) They are already neutered and descented..they do still have a smell though. Their food is quite expensive for the good quality stuff (its bout 30 bucks for 10 or 15 lbs of food--which lasts maybe a month or 2). They are a lot of fun and very high energy. They require about 3-4 hours of time out of their cage per day. And I do believe they should be kept in pairs--like rats. (I always kept at least 2 at a time). They can be litter trained--but for some it can be very hard to train them--they have a mind of their own..lol. There really is no difference between genders with ferrets like there is rats. Ive had both genders be independant and both genders be super cuddly--it just a personality difference. Usually boys are a little big bigger then girls though. I have to say--I don't think they are as good companions as rats..Most of my ferrets have very independant. They are very *busy* animals..they don't really come around for much affection for the most part (at least not in my experience). 

I personally think rats work better for me--because of cost of maintenance, as well a the smell. I live in a mobile home--the smell builds up REALLY fast--especially in winter when I cant open the windows and air the place out a bit..lol. And Rats are smarter and seem to be more interested in interacting with people then my ferrets ever did. But I did love my ferrets as well--I just couldn't keep up with them as much and the price became pretty costly compared to my rats. (I can feed my 6 rats for 3 months for the price I payed to feed 2 ferrets for 1 month).

If you have any other questions--feel free to PM me if you'd like some more experience information


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

Hm... That is very true. My friend has a ferret and I notice that it's more interested in playing on its own than human attention. Perhaps the greatest thing about rats is their attachment to their owners.  

I just found out today that the newest pet store here actually have rats and they're not kept in entirely terrible conditions - the boys and girls are together and they're fed a crappy seed mix but at least they are clean, on carefresh, and there were actually some fancy colors too. Plus they foster rescues which was cool too. I'll speak to the owner about the mixed genders and seed mix next time i'm in there - he claims to be a rat owner/enthusiast but maybe just needs some pointers.


----------

